# collection just purchased



## BARQS19 (Apr 11, 2005)

If you read under collectors chat section and look at the pic, I just bought a huge collection of bottles.  There are a good bit of jars many good ones, ones that I am looking at now are an amber globe? and a olive ball jar? Lots of names I've never heard of Root? Lighting? Probably 100 or so not sure yet. When I get everything out I will send pics. I know nothing about jars.
 Robert
 Barqs19


----------



## woody (Apr 11, 2005)

That amber Globe jar is worth $100 or more depending on the type of amber color.


----------



## BARQS19 (Apr 11, 2005)

wow that's good to know When I get home I'll post more pics, will take a while, they all have about 10 years of dust on them and need to be wiped off.
 Robert


----------



## BARQS19 (Apr 12, 2005)

Here is one jar that I picked up off the pile today when I got home with the second load. It is a honey amber Masons, then some sort of a symbol, looks like a paper clip with a C through it? then patent Nov 30th 1858.  There are also salesman samples of fruit jars like ball and some others, are they worth anything? Is there a book somewhere I can look this stuff up with?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 12, 2005)

Good stuff Barq! Some of those jars are worth a chunk of change... You need a copy of "The collectors guide to old fruit jars" commonly called the red book by author Douglas M. Leybourne, Jr. It has all the pix descriptions and prices. Taz


----------



## kastoo (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll bet that's worth a mint being amber..first one like that in amber I've seen


----------



## woody (Apr 12, 2005)

The symbol on the jar is the "Consolidated Fruit Jar Company"
 Your jar is probably worth $300-500.


----------



## BARQS19 (Apr 12, 2005)

damn! I might end up having fun with this. I will get that book before attempting to do anything to try and get an idea. I will still post pics on here once I get it all sorted out hopefully today.
 Robert
 barqs19


----------



## BARQS19 (Apr 13, 2005)

Here is a jar that I just found in the pile that struck me as being rather odd. It is a small Mason's Patent Nov. 30th 1858 jar. On the back it has the iron cross.The lid looks like a top hat and on the bottom it says PAT NOV 46 2c c7. Any idea on what this one is and it's age, value? It stands at almost 6in. tall.
 Thanks,
 Robert
 barqs19


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 13, 2005)

That is a midget jar. They tend to be early jars.
 They are pretty collectible especially if the lids are in good shape.
 Some mason lids are harder to find than the jars.
 You can probably get an idea of values for many jars off ebay.


----------



## Fruit Jars (Apr 13, 2005)

You can get the Redbook 9 at any large book store.  In the back there is a section that also shows reproduction jars and base numbers for them.  If not a reproduction the amber Mason is a CFJ jar.  Once you figure out what you have would be intested in getting a list of what you have if interested in selling any of the jars.  My email is _<email address removed - use the envelope icon on the left to email *Fruit Jars*>_.  If you sell on EBay be sure to take good pictures and have a good sales history prior to listing any of your better stuff.  Good luck and congrats on picking up a nice collection.
 Jerry


----------



## BARQS19 (Apr 13, 2005)

ok thanks, so far the only book I'm looking at is one with drawings in it, called 1000 fruit jars or something. Just as long as it gives me an idea. Here are two more that aren't mentioned. They are Masons, the one on the left has Port in script on the back, the one one the right has it on the bottom.
 Robert
 barqs19


----------



## BARQS19 (Apr 13, 2005)

Well I finally went through all the jars, there were 178.  I'll let everone know once I start listing them online. I still have to go through the other stuff. I just found a winslow jar.
 Robert
 barqs19


----------

